# warrenty?



## guidfunk44 (Jan 16, 2011)

sup guys, im new to this forum...hoping you guys can help out! i have an 05 titan le crew cab. i had to sell my plow truck to buy my house last year. ive had only fisher plows since the early 90s. i recently contacted a fisher dealer to put a plow on my titan and they told me homesteader only. obviously i cant work with that so i said i need at least a 7.5 ht. they said fine but they wouldnt warrenty the PLOW if its on a titan nor would they install it. im in eastern massachusetts and i need to do something, losing alot of money.


----------



## guidfunk44 (Jan 16, 2011)

im not very familiar with alot of the plow brands that i am reading about on this forum but im down for whatever. if anyone could point me in the right direction, i would really appreciate it.


----------



## jandjcarpentry (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a Boss Sport Duty 7'6" on a 04 Titan. Works great. Snow way is also a good choice. Put a set on timbrens on.


----------



## guidfunk44 (Jan 16, 2011)

who did the install for you?


----------



## jandjcarpentry (Jan 1, 2011)

Carey Auto in Plympton, MA.


----------



## guidfunk44 (Jan 16, 2011)

nice...thankyou very much. im hoping to be ready by friday!


----------



## jandjcarpentry (Jan 1, 2011)

Get a set of timbrens for the front.


----------



## guidfunk44 (Jan 16, 2011)

just the front? i have them on order front and back...hopefully its not a whole lot of work.


----------



## jandjcarpentry (Jan 1, 2011)

Just had mine installed today. My truck was in the shop already for a minor repair and while it was on the lift I had them installed. Very easy install. I went home to put the plow on. What a difference. You dont need the rear timbrens unless your towing something very heavy. I would retun them and save the $200.


----------



## guidfunk44 (Jan 16, 2011)

sir, you are a wealth of information,lol, and i am very appreciative!


----------

